# BSOD problem - ati3duag.dll



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,
I'm experiencing a very anoing BSOD for a long time:

0x0000007E (0x00000005, 0xBF2AA736, 0X9A8D4B94, 0X9A8D4890)

ati3duag.dll - Address BF2AA736 base at BF1FC000 DateStamp 4b732d40

This BSOD happens randomly when I'm playing games. I thought that passing on win7 I would risolve my problems. On contrary, on win7 I couldn't play for more then 10 min and a game would crash. At least on XP SP3, I could play more then 10 min. So I decided to move back on XP SP3, formating my PC, at least I would have all fresh installed drivers. But this didn't solve my problem, always the same BSOD. I was looking on various forums, and found out that this BSOD 0x0000007E on XP SP2 was solved with 2 critical updates:

KB900485
Overview
"Install this update to prevent an issue in which you may receive a “stop 0x7e in aec.sys” error message on a computer that is running
Windows XP Service Pack 2. The error may occur during startup, or after the system has started. AEC.SYS is the acoustic echo canceling driver."

KB920872
This is a reliability update for Windows XP machines. Install this
audio component update to prevent memory corruption issues which may
cause an unstable state on a computer that is running Windows XP
Service Pack 2. After you install this item, you may have to restart
your computer.
"You may experience one or more of the following symptoms when you try to play audio files on a computer that is running Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2):• When you resume audio playback after you pause it, the audio playback does not play the audio file from the correct position. Instead, the audio playback resumes from a random position on the audio track.
• You randomly receive the following Stop error message during audio file playback:

Note If one or more of the following audio drivers are being used when you install this update, you must restart the computer. This enables the functionality of the following files:
• Kmixer.sys
• Splitter.sys
• Wdmaud.sys

Now, I'm not sure why this problem still exists on XP SP3 (these updates should be within SP3, or not????). But I found out that there are a lot of people with the same problem, helplessly seeking for a solution.

Actually, this is not the only BSOD I'm experiencing. There is another one:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

0X00000050 (9F1FE8C0, 0X00000008, 0X9F1FE8C0, 0X00000000)

but I don't give this BSOD much importance, because if I do some counts, the first BSOD happens like 30 times, while the second one would happen once, which means 30:1.

I will include the link, where the first BSOD (they call him Squeal of Death) was solved:

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/...l-of-you-ati3duag-dll-squeal-of-death-et.html

I hope that You can help me. I don't want to format my PC once again, because in the past month I have formatted it like 5 times. If no solution is found, I'll try go step back to XP SP2, to see if really this problem is solved


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

Nearly a month has passed, and no response at all . Well, I'll add a new BSoD I experienced:

Hardware Malfunction. Your system has halted. Contact the retailer/service vendor

Now I'm really worried. Hope that someone will respond this time...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

Thx for response . Here are my specs:

GPU: ATI HD 4850
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3166 MHz
Mobo: ASUS P5E
RAM: 2x1024 Corsair 1066 Mhz
PSU: Enermax Liberty 620w

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 2.18 V
Aux 3.46 V
+3.3 V 3.30 V
+5 V 5.54 V
+12 V 9.79 V
-12 V -11.79 V
-5 V -3.83 V

Temp Values:
CPU 40 °C
Mobo 29 °C

OK, I did what you said. I have the most recent Video drivers installed (10.3). Now I'll see if BSoD is still present

By the way, I've a lot of BSoD dump files (BSoD which happened in the last month). If You're interested, I could upload them (4 Mb of dump files)


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

There was no changes, I've had BSoD again...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

enermax are not recommended

i would run a 750w corsair

what is the bios reading for the 12v line,i doubt the computer would be booting if the 12v figure you posted was a true reading


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, I took reading from EVEREST. Now that I looked in BIOS, the reading are:

3.3V: 3.280 V
5V: 5.088 V
12V: 12.040 V

However, when I was buying computer, a lot of people recommended me Enermax Liberty as an excelent PSU. Of course, 620w could not be enough for a crossfire GPUs, but for a moment I don't intend buying another Video card before I resolve this problem.

You are suggesting me to change PSU? I'd like to be sure 100%, because good PSUs costs a lot 

On the other hand, why BSoD doesn't happen when running benchmarks on my PC? Why is it only happening in games? Even benchmarks are doing hard stress on GPUs, and with this PSU I have no problems. I'm a little bit confused...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

enermax used to be a top supply a few years ago but they did not stay up to date with requirements

i see they are trying to rectify it now,time will tell

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

I red the article. OK, You're sugesting me to change PSU? I'll see if I could borrow my friends PSU (which should be Corsair 650w) and see if the problem still exists.

In the future, if I decide to by another 4850 Video card (or a newer 57xx series, which should be equivalent to the older 48xx series) for a crossfire, is it enogh a 750w Corsair PSU? Or should I buy immediatelly a 850w Corsair PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using two GPU's will yield a small performance boost compared to the substantial costs. One better GPU is a better option. The 650W Corsair would be suitable for a 5770 GPU.


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, let's say that PSU is one of the possible problems. But have you learned something from the files I attached? Maybe, there could be other problems, like obsolete drivers (probably when I have done the procedure, graphic drivers were obsolete, but I installed now the newest one) or something else. I'd love to now all possible problems before I decide how to act, and most important, if I'm gone be able to fix this problem alone, or I would need technicians help.


----------



## amate (May 15, 2010)

@jazzk

Hi,
I only experienced this ati3duag.dll BSOD when I installed Windows XP Pro SP3. *I encounter this BSOD when I try to change the screen resolution to 1024x768.*

Only two were installed, a fresh install of Windows XP Pro SP3 then the video card driver.

I didn't encounter any problems with my video card, before I installed SP3. In fact it works fine on my Windows XP Pro before I turned my pc to SP3. I know for sure that my video card driver works and I don't see any problems with it.

I also tried downloading a "ati3duag.dll" and replace what was installed, but it didn't solve the problem.

The video card I'm using is ATI Radeon 9200 SE.

I even went to this site to download a video card driver.

amd:
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/radeon-prer300-xp.aspx

When I installed it, it didn't finished installing because it requires a ".NET Framework 2.0". I then grabbed my copy of ".NET Framework 2.0", installed it, in order for the catalyst installer to work. But before I re-install the catalyst, I changed the screen resolution to see if I won't be encountering any BSOD.

So, *the problem was fixed after I installed ".NET Framework 2.0".*

I don't know about games since my system is old and can't even run new games now in the mainstream.

I'm running an old system:
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ 1.79 GHz
1.25 GB of RAM
ATI Radeon 9200 SE


----------



## jazzk (Feb 9, 2010)

As I found out on some forums, seems Win XP SP3 does this "bad" joke. Also, doing more research on net, seems that even MB ASUS P5E is "a little bit problematical" with RAM (ASUS apparently overvolts the RAM a bit in the BIOS). I'm 99% certain that this is not a Video Card problem, because I borrowed NVidia 7900 Video card from my friend, and the BSOD still exist.

For a moment, I have no time to apply these changes, but certanly, I'll try Win XP SP2, and maybe flashing the BIOS to newer version. For a moment, my comp works fine if I'm not playing games


----------

